# snorkel size



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone can tell me the proper pipe size for the air intake snorkel to be on my 03 kodiak 450. i would like to put a snorkel on it that way i dont have to rejet but if i end up rejetting i wont have to change the size. i am thinking of putting 2 inch and reducing it that way all ill have to do is remove the reducer if i rejet. all help is appreciated.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I used 1.5" on the intake of my 02 kodiak 400... and it runs fine without rejetting...


----------



## 09 griz (Feb 21, 2010)

i have 1 1/2 on my grizzly 450 ran good without rejetting


----------



## mouche (Feb 24, 2010)

thats what i thought but i was thinking about running 2 inch or 2-1 1/2 inch pipes and just reducing them until i can rejet. what do yall think?


----------



## 09 griz (Feb 21, 2010)

should work seen other people put reducer right on the end to make it run right


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

If it runs too lean you can reduce it until you can re-jet... that's how I have my Brute right now...


----------

